# IRS Commissioner Admits Tax Code is Too Confusing: ...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

..."I Do Not Do My Own Tax Return"

https://www.prisonplanet.com/irs-co...-confusing-i-do-not-do-my-own-tax-return.html

That's what IRS Commissioner John Koskinin admitted at a National Press Club luncheon last week.


----------

